# 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?



## Atropa (2. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hatte mich eigentlich so gefreut, als das Eis geschmolzen ist (vor ein paar Tagen), dass kein toter Fisch zu sehen ist. Eben habe ich aber leider einen kleinen __ Goldfisch tot im Flachwasser gefunden , der gestern definitiv noch nicht da war. Jetzt mache ich mir Sorgen um die anderen Goldfische. 
Ich hatte den ganzen Winter über eine kleine Stelle durch einen Eisfreihalter frei gehalten, Filter habe ich über den Winter abgestellt. Ich weiß jetzt gerade nicht, was in meinem Profil steht, aber ich hatte im Spätsommer, alle großen Goldfische (außer zwei) und ein paar kleine in einen anderen größeren Teich abgegeben. Ich habe also, außer dem Nachwuchs aus dem letzten Jahr, nur noch ca. 8 kleinere Goldfische + 2 etwas größere.
Ich habe leider nur so Teststreifen (ich weiß die sind ungenau), aber bei dem Ergebnis sind GH, KH und PH defintiv niedriger als sonst (also als im Sommer und Herbst)
Hier die ungefähren Werte (die Interpretation der Farben auf dem Streifen ist ja so ne Sache...)
GH > 4°d
KH : 3°d
PH: 6,4 - 6,8

Sind die Werte schlimm? Sollte ich irgendetwas unternehmen?

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Besorgte Grüße

Atropa


----------



## Atropa (2. März 2010)

*AW: 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?*

War gerade nochmal am Teich und was mir aufgefallen ist: Ein kleiner Fisch schwimmt umher  und hat einen weißen Punkt auf dem Rücken - Pilz? Ich sehe eigentlich auch eher den Punkt umherschwimmen als den Fisch, weil es ein kleiner vom Nachwuchs ist, der noch dunkel gefärbt ist. Die anderen Fische sind viel ruhiger. 
Soll ich den versuchen rauszufischen??? Aber dann stresse ich ja die anderen Fische?
Ohje, hoffentlich ist hier nicht was schlimmer in gange....


----------



## axel (2. März 2010)

*AW: 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?*

Hallo Isabella 

Das tut mir aber leid um den Fisch 
Deine Wasserwerte sind OK !

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14500

Kannst Du von dem Fisch  der verstorben ist ein Foto machen  . 
Oder ein Foto von dem Fisch der mit dem Fleck noch im Teich schwimmt .
Hier gibts ja Teichfreunde die sich mit Fischen auskennen .

lg axel


----------



## Redlisch (2. März 2010)

*AW: 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?*

Hallo,

ich denke mal das selbe wie bei mir, dein Wasser ist zu kalt.

Da das durch die Teichgröße ja überschaubar ist, würde ich ein Teilwasserwechsel machen
um die Temperatur leicht anzuheben. 
Es wird die Tage nochmal ziemlich kalt werden, schaden kann das jetzt nicht.

Axel


----------



## Atropa (2. März 2010)

*AW: 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?*

So, habe den Fisch mit dem Pilz rausgeholt, da es ganz einfach ging. Er ist in den Flachwasserbereich geschwommen, so dass ich ihn ohne die anderen Fische zu stören rausfangen konnte. Die anderen Fische sind eher im Tiefbereich. 
Ich hab den mal fotografiert: 










Was soll ich denn jetzt mit dem Fisch machen?
Erstmal separat halten? Salz? Und wenn ja, wie? Oder wieder in den Teich und die Natur machen lassen?

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand bevor es ganz dunkel ist antworten kann, weil wir kein Licht im Garten haben. 

Grüße 

Atropa


----------



## mitch (2. März 2010)

*AW: 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?*

hallo

ich hatte letzen winter so ein problem 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19391

salzbad wäre schon mal gut


----------



## Atropa (2. März 2010)

*AW: 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?*

Hallo!

Danke für eure Antworten!

Dann mache ich für den kleinen jetzt noch schnell ein Kurzzeitsalzbad und stelle ihn in den Keller (da ist ein bißchen wärmer als draußen - ist das ok?)

Und morgen mache ich einen Teilwasserwechsel, weil heute schaffe ich das leider nicht mehr. Ich hoffe, die restlichen Fischlein schaffen das bis morgen....

Grüße Atropa


----------



## axel (2. März 2010)

*AW: 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?*

Hallo Isabella 

Ich hab ne Anleitung fürs Salzbad gefunden

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=865

Vielleicht habt Ihr den Fisch noch herausfischen können 

lg
axel


----------



## Atropa (2. März 2010)

*AW: 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?*

Nochmal Hallo! 

Eine Frage habe ich noch: 

Braucht der Kleine eine Belüftung? Ich hab jetzt einen Sprudelstein im Becken hängen, oder ist das nicht notwendig? Oder vielleicht sogar zuviel Streß für den Kleinen?


Grüße 

Atropa


----------



## Aquabernd (2. März 2010)

*AW: 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?*

Hallo Atropa,

 Schau mal ob bitte er noch mehr davon hat oder andere. Meistens sind alle Fische mit dem Erreger infieziert.
 Sieht nach Pilzbefall ( Mycosen )  auch Wasserschimmel genannt. Ich würde die Behandlung mit Salz nicht anwenden sind ja keine Guppys sondern Goldfische, ich würde dir eine Behandlung mit JBL Fungol empfelen 
 hab ich auch schon gemacht.
Wenn die anderen nicht Infitiert sind solltest Du ihn einzeln behandeln. Sprudelstein Ok nachmöglichkeit nicht viel licht.

glg Bernd


Wenn


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. März 2010)

*AW: 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?*

Mal kurz zusammen gefasst.

Fisch isolieren
langsam aufwärmen, Sprudelstein verwenden
aufsalzen (Salzbad)
bis zum Frühjahr im warmen lassen
den restlichen Bestand im Teich beobachten, evtl. etwas aufwärmen

Im Teich kann man im Moment eh nicht viel Behandeln, die gängigen Medis wirken erst ab +10°


----------



## Atropa (2. März 2010)

*AW: 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?*

Ok.

Danke für die Antworten!

Ich versuche es jetzt erstmal mit dem Salz. Wenn das nichts hilft, gucke ich mal im Zoofachhandel nach einem anderen Mittel. 

Die anderen Fische sehen eigentlich o.k. aus - ich konnte keine weiteren Verpilzungen feststellen. Auch der kleine scheint nur oben an der Rückenflosse den Pilz zu haben, wobei die auch ziemlich kurz aussieht - vielleicht basiert das ja auf einer Verletzung? Er ist übrigens eigentlich noch ziemlich flink. 

Eine Frage hab ich noch: Wie langsam soll ich denn das Wasser aufwärmen? Ich würde versuchen ein Aquarium zu organisieren und ihn dann bis es wärmer ist ins Haus holen. Der Keller ist bei uns nämlich ungeheizt und hat auch nur so 5 - 6 ° C. Könnte ich das innerhalb eines Tages machen? Also immer etwas wärmeres Wasser zugeben am Tag und dann am Nachmittag einfach ins Haus stellen?  Ich wusste nämlich nicht, wie ich es sonst machen soll??? Oder ist das zu schnell?


Und vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!!!  Ich wäre ohne das Forum völlig aufgeschmissen, weil ich niemanden kenne, der sich mit sowas auskennt. 

Und jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich morgen früh keine bösen Überraschungen erlebe - weder im Teich noch im Keller!

Grüße

Atropa


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. März 2010)

*AW: 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?*

Hallo,
so ca. 2-3° pro Tag ist kein Problem. Stell doch das AQ in die Wohnung, dann das Teichwasser rein und lass es sich einfach erwärmen.
Im Keller bei 5-6° ist es eindeutig zu kalt


----------



## Teichtaucher (3. März 2010)

*AW: 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?*

Hallo,
wie ich schonmal mitgeteilt habe, gab es auch bei mir einen Todesfall.
Im Keller habe ich mir ein Becken gebaut mit Spanplatten und Folie, da ist es Sprudler drin und ein 25 W Heizstab mit dem ich die Temperatur auf 15 Grad halte und den Filer mit einer kleinen Pumpe habe ich auch angeschlossen weil das Wasser mal trüb wurde ist alles in Ordnung zurzeit. Habe die Fische vorher in einer Plastikwanne aus dem Teich geholt und sie da 2-3 Tage dringelassen und habe die Temperatur langsam von  6 Grad auf 10 Grad gesteigert bevor sie inden Keller kamen. Zurzeit sieht alles gut aus..... denen im Keller geht es prima und der Rest im Teich schwimmt langsam umher oder liegt am Grund und wartet auf den Frühling und auf ihre Freunde aus dem Keller ich hoffe es ist bald soweit

Gruß

Dirk

P.s.: will mich auch nochmal für die tolle Hilfe bedanken die ich hier bekam, wer weiss wie es sonst ausgeangen wäre


----------



## Atropa (4. März 2010)

*AW: 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?*

Hilfe!   

Dem Fisch geht es leider schlechter - er liegt auf der Seite. 

Ich habe gestern noch schnell ein Aquarium gekauft und mir von dem Fischhändler ein Mittel auf quatschen lassen: Esha 2000 und laut Anleitung angewendet. Der Händler hat hier aber einen guten Ruf, deswegen dachte ich, ich mach das mal so. 

Was soll ich denn jetzt machen?

Ich habe jetzt nochmal 50 % Wasserwechsel gemacht, weil ich Angst habe, dass ihm das Medikament nicht bekommen ist. 
Ein Kurzsalzbad wollte ich gerade noch machen, aber er ist dauernd auf die Seite gekippt, da hab ich ihn wieder ins AQ gegeben. 


Soll ich denn das AQ aufsalzen oder ist das dann zuviel des guten?

Kann mir mal bitte bitte bitte jemand helfen???


Verzweifelte Grüße, 

Atropa


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. März 2010)

*AW: 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?*

Hallo,
wenn er kippt nicht mehr aufsalzen. Wie viel Grad sind denn nun im AQ ?


----------



## Atropa (4. März 2010)

*AW: 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?*

Hallo Koi-Uwe, 


hat sich leider erledigt 

Aber danke für die Nachricht. 

Hab bis eben gearbeitet und nun ist er leider tot...

Jetzt mach ich mir Vorwürfe, ob ich ihm mit meinem ganzen Gemache nicht quasi den Rest gegeben habe..Naja, wenn ich ihn im Teich gelassen hätte, und er wäre dann gestorben, hätte ich mir auch Vorwürfe gemacht. Wie man es macht ist es falsch..

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass es die restlichen Fische im Teich wenigstens schaffen..

Traurige Grüße

Atropa


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. März 2010)

*AW: 1 toter Fisch - soll ich etwas unternehmen?*

Sehr Schade 

Aber du hast es versucht, und das ist eine Menge Wert finde ich.

Also.... Kopf hoch, die anderen werden es schon schaffen


----------

